# Kwin-4.5.5 виснет, гадюка такая.[solved]

## NerZhul

Привет сообществу.

Недавно поднял Кеды 4.5.5. Но возникла проблема при графических эффектах: все работает прекрасно до какого-то момента, после чего система "повисает". При этом мышка и клавиатура работают, указатель бегает. На клавиатуру система не реагирует, правда вполне можно выскочить в командную строку по ctrl+alt+F и в ней работать.

В dmesg ничего не пишет примечательного, в логах Х-ов тоже ничего.

Графическая плата: i915 intel

Просьба подсказать - как можно решить данную проблему, или какую информация предоставить для диагностики?

Заранее благодарен.

С ув. Алексей.Last edited by NerZhul on Fri Feb 11, 2011 8:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NerZhul

Ладно. 

Раз никто не отвечает - пойду пересобирать все зависимости...

----------

## NerZhul

Продолжил копаться с Квином. Перешел на ядро 37. 

И теперь он вообще не заводится. 

Вот стек. 

```

Application: KWin (kwin), signal: Segmentation fault

[KCrash Handler]

#6  0x00007faef5dc0a93 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/dri/i965_dri.so

#7  0x00007faf08b20a45 in ?? () from //usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1

#8  0x00007faf0b0ee7c6 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kwin.so

#9  0x00007faf0b0eef0c in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kwin.so

#10 0x00007faf0b0dadd2 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kwin.so

#11 0x00007faf0b06501c in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kwin.so

#12 0x00007faf07666961 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#13 0x00007faf07661371 in QObject::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#14 0x00007faf0685f865 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#15 0x00007faf068668bd in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#16 0x00007faf0a8b7eac in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5

#17 0x00007faf07650dae in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#18 0x00007faf0767bede in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#19 0x00007faf0767c015 in QEventDispatcherUNIX::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#20 0x00007faf069028e2 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#21 0x00007faf0764fde2 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#22 0x00007faf07650141 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#23 0x00007faf0765493f in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#24 0x00007faf0b07eadd in kdemain () from /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kwin.so

#25 0x00007faf0ace3d2d in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6

#26 0x0000000000400789 in _start ()

```

Судя по всему - сыпется меса, но я  пробовал пересобрать - все равно то же. 

Может кто-то знает, куда дальше копать?

Буду рад.

----------

## fank

первую строку в трассировке видишь?

идеи появились?...

----------

